# Unable to open the trunk



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

I am unable to open the trunk of my 2000 Nissan Maxima GLE. When I use the remote or the lever inside the car (on the door) to pop open the trunk I can hear the click but the trunk wont pop open. It was working fine until this morning.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Bil


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like the latch release lock on the inside of the truck is engaged.

Use your key to open the trunk, then move the release lock to open. (it's only got 2 positions...)


----------



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I never used my key to open the trunk. I tried to use the key to open the trunk today but the key wont rotate . So I put some wd-40 in the key hole.

Is there any way I can open the trunk by accessing it from inside by folding the seats? When I fold the seats and look inside I can see a panel near where the lock is. Would I be able to open the trunk by opening this panel by getting into the trunk?

Thanks.
Bil



brianw said:


> Sounds like the latch release lock on the inside of the truck is engaged.
> 
> Use your key to open the trunk, then move the release lock to open. (it's only got 2 positions...)


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

> Would I be able to open the trunk by opening this panel by getting into the trunk?


That would be the correct panel, yes. Frozen keyhole on the outside, perhaps?


----------



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> That would be the correct panel, yes. Frozen keyhole on the outside, perhaps?


Thanks for your advice. I was able to open the trunk by pushing the trunk release lever up from inside the trunk. I did not have to open the trunk lock panel.

Bil


----------

